# Galveston bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Redfish are biting good for us in deep water by the ship channel. The trout are a little spotty but you can still catch some solid fish on top waters early and late. There is a lot of bait moving in through the passes and the fish are there just not really thick yet but any day now it should explode. Right now the reds offer the most consistent action and they can be caught out deep from the boat or walking shallow grass flats with top waters. May is an excellent month for big trout and numbers any way you like to fish for them. I have days open in May including a few weekend spots. Give me a call at 832-385-2012 or visit www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

The topwater bite was outstanding this weekend. The overall trout bite has improved and they are feeding later into the day for us now which allows for greater number being caught. Its wide open from here on out, I will be doing a lot of wade fishing in west and trinity bay and spending plenty of time drifting the deeper reefs.


----------

